# Be advised! Do not eat wahoo!!!



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Please be aware, I have recently seen multiple wahoo the size of 30-40lb kings that apparently weigh 70, 80, even as much as 100lbs. Since I have no doubt these posts are accurate, the only feasible explanation is severe lead poisoning. I will monitor the situation and keep all advised. This has been a public service announcement. Thank you.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I crack myself up. Haha


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

haha.... well played sir, well played.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There was a solid 200+lb, 110lb sword at Sportsmans the other day too....


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Hahaha hilarious


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

thats total weight


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You wouldn't believe all the 25-30 lb snappers brought in our marina every weekend!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just looooove the pics with a 20# snapper. Especially the one with 15# of fingers and knuckles holdin' em'....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

My favorite is that guy who had the bobo photoshopped to look like an "89lb" bigeye....:whistling:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my 3 pound snapper.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I was filleting a nice snapper the other day and a kid asked what he weighed. I told him I didn't know cause I didn't weigh him and he wanted to know why. I told him that it's a known fact that if you get near one with a scale it will shrink. I don't think he got it.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

WARNING: Never Ever weight them cause Most of the time they stop growing! Did I say most times. I recently saw some pictures from a few of my trips in a write up and those fish have grown a lot since I filleted them. I just hope everyone knows I did not put those weights with those pictures.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Fisherman stories should not be exaggerated when photographic evidence is being presented...lol...if you're around other fishermen holding your catch, round down, not up...If you don't know what it is, figure it out, post the pic knowing. lol...we were all beginners at some point...I say let them exaggerate, photo-shop, and manipulate their fish weights...they'll figure it out eventually. It is funny, but to the fisherman who can see the novice in action, they politely offer them advice, try to guide them, and let them do as they need too. Fishing is rarely a sport based on humility.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

well, can't trust those northern'ers,,,,,


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It is a known fact that every snapper in the gulf is 20+lbs


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't usually launch from the end of Marina Rd but did a few days ago. The girl from DNR was there weighting fish as boats came in. As we were pulling out I heard her ask a boat if she could weigh and measure their fish. The proud angler said sure but we didn't keep any under 20#'s. I was looking forward to the show but after they pulled their 8 largest the biggest was 16#'s. the leader of the group said....Gee, I guess we should have kept them iced down better...I couldn't hold back my howl and laughed the whole way home


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*fish weight*

Ive had many big snapper disapoint me when I put them on the scale but Im too proud to lie about it but a lot of people would rather give an expert estimate! Id rather know at least within a pound and always keep a running tally in my head the biggest of each species for my boat.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is exactly why I bought a 50 pound digital scale this year. People who I were fishing with were saying "that is a 20-25 pound snapper". After I bought the scales and started weighing them, those 20-25 pound snapper were only 13-15 pounders.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Yea the weight is one thing but thinking they didn't have enough ice was another.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

BTT for the BIG fish


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Nice:yes:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are 'long arming' you are compensating


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^^^ this exactly^^^^


----------

